# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  just did the hair replication (tattoo) procedure...

## liquidssh

just got back from doing it it Florida. I got to say...it really looks fantastic! I' ll be posting pics soon...anyone have any questions I'll be happy to answer

----------


## Refuse2GoBald

In all of my years on these hair loss forums, I have NEVER had this done and this is something that I would have the guts to do if it helps cover up my hair loss.  Please, post as much info as you can and pictures.  Can you please answer the following

1) What do they tattoo on you? Is it just dots or lines?
2) How many of the above did they do?
3) What was the cost?

----------


## liquidssh

they tattooed very small dots. the artist had tremendous patience and skill. I dont know exactly how many he did but i guess it was a good amount. The cost was $250/hr. So f'ing worth it!  the website is http://www.artistryconceptshairreplication.com

theres a galley link on thier site. i'm letting them put up some post procedure pictures. i think they'll be up soon

----------


## 40000

Liquidssh, congrats to you, your pics look just great

has anybody pointed out the fact that it is a tatto?

How does people that meet you for the fist time react to it?
And what about the people that know you and see you on a daily basis?

Finally I saw that this guy charges $250 per hours, how many hours does it take a procedure like yours?

I'd appreciate your responses to these questions, I live in Florida and I'm considering a visit to artistry concepts

thank you buddy

----------


## liquidssh

thanks man on the congrats.... actually not one person has pointed out thats its a tat or looked at my head funny. prior to doing this i used a concealers that actually worked pretty well. it was just the whole process of applying it and worrying about anyone touching my head, etc. it was too much.
My procedure took about 6 1/2 hrs. the toughest part was just coming up with the hairline. i recommend you  ask them if you can go in and watch them do a procedure. they had some guy come in and check me out while i was there. he seemed really impressed. good luck with everything!

----------


## BaldBob

I have heard of others who were very pleased with this procedure, but my concern is this:  The tattooing matches your hair color, right?  So what happens in 10 - 20 years when your hair turns grey?  I'm thinking those tattoos will be very visible little dark dots because they won't match your hair color.

Is this a permanent tattoo?  How easy would it be to have it removed?

----------


## liquidssh

when i start greying, they can touch it up to match the grey. it is a permanent tattoo. i know there is laser removal now to remove tattoo's. i think its pretty expensive. but with technology advancing so quick...in 10-20 years it might be easy to have it removed if if choose to.the bottom line is right now i have a restored confidence. it was totally worth it for me.

----------


## frekey

It would be interesting to see if FUE patients have their micro scars tattooed to fill in the missing donor hair.

----------


## 40000

Liquidssh; I guess that by now the tattoo is fully healed, so do you have any additional observation or comment to give to us?

Is the tattoo and your remaining hair a perfect match?
It is undetectable even under close inspection?
Also how do you cut your hair in order to match the tattoo better?

Thank you, Your response is appreciated, Charles

----------


## saleen98coupe

looks great
do you have any closeups in the sun, and how much was it

----------


## Shinino

I did the same tatoo in Paris 4 years ago.. and what I can say is that lots of "spots" turned to blue/green.
Fortunately, I had still some hair (buzzed at 3 mm) , so tatoos were blended with real hair.. and I could easily hide this. After 2-3 years, tatoos progressively disappeared..
My opinion is that all examples I saw of tatoo replication looks "fake". The technik is not yet well mastered. Think they should replicate little hair (lines) and not "round spots". Concerning the color, it is very difficult to replicate the same as side hair because, there is the issue of "tatoo on skin". On white skin, black-brown pigments turn easily to blue-green. Think this kind of tatoo replication looks quite good only on black people.

----------


## Artistry Concepts

TO:  SHININO

*This post is for information use only.*   To clarify the misconceptions regarding this procedure, the reason you had problems with the "spots" turning blue/green, is because the person who performed your procedure used cosmetic pigment.  Cosmetic pigment is known to turn blue/green, and to completely fade in a a few years.  High quality tattoo pigment (as I use) DOES NOT change color and remains true to color as long as the recipient does not continually sunburn their scalp.  Even if sunburned, the area will only fade but not turn to blue/green. I have been tattooing 30 years and performing this replication process as well as medical tattooing for twenty years.  And none of my pigments ever changed color.  As for tattooing hair lines, I have personally seen this procedure and it does not look pleasant if one continues to lose their hair, while at least my process it is much more subdued.  Actually, the "line" tattoo procedure is reserved for men of color, while my method can be used on all men, regardless of color.  Here is a link that specifically discusses the "cons" of cosmetic pigment: 

http://www.artistryconceptshairrepli...entwarning.htm


Mark A Weston, Owner
Artistry Concepts Hair Replication

----------


## Shinino

ok, so If i got it well, you can't turn back once the procedure is applied ? This is permanent ?

----------


## Artistry Concepts

Yes, it is permanent.  It will not turn color or fade if you take care of it.  It is imperative that you don't cook your scalp in the sun the first year.  Repeated sunburns to your scalp will keep peeling off the layers of skin, and yes, eventually if you do this, it will start to fade.  If you have any questions, you are welcome to call me personally.  I will always take phone calls provided I am not in a procedure.  I love speaking to folks on a more personal level.

----------


## SBL30TTU

> just a quick upload...i'll get better ones later


 It looks pretty good.  Can you post any pics of it with a better camera?

----------


## madman

wow that looks cool.

Hi Artistry Concepts if i were to have my whole head done (im norwood 6ish) would i still be able to fue over the tattoo, at a later date (say couple years) if i decide to fue ?

----------


## Artistry Concepts

Yes, that would certainly be no problem and would not interfere with the FUE in any way.  My replication method suits many men for a lifetime or a short term solution until they have the funds for a HT.  Then some of the replication will remain after the FUE and even makes it look thicker.  Men also get this procedure done after a FUE to fill in the sparse/scar areas from the HT.  HT/FUE and my replication procedure compliment each other very nicely.

----------


## madman

Thanks for your reply. interesting stuff.

----------


## cole777

> TO:  SHININO
> 
> *This post is for information use only.*   To clarify the misconceptions regarding this procedure, the reason you had problems with the "spots" turning blue/green, is because the person who performed your procedure used cosmetic pigment.  Cosmetic pigment is known to turn blue/green, and to completely fade in a a few years.  High quality tattoo pigment (as I use) DOES NOT change color and remains true to color as long as the recipient does not continually sunburn their scalp.  Even if sunburned, the area will only fade but not turn to blue/green. I have been tattooing 30 years and performing this replication process as well as medical tattooing for twenty years.  And none of my pigments ever changed color.  As for tattooing hair lines, I have personally seen this procedure and it does not look pleasant if one continues to lose their hair, while at least my process it is much more subdued.  Actually, the "line" tattoo procedure is reserved for men of color, while my method can be used on all men, regardless of color.  Here is a link that specifically discusses the "cons" of cosmetic pigment: 
> 
> http://www.artistryconceptshairrepli...entwarning.htm
> 
> 
> Mark A Weston, Owner
> Artistry Concepts Hair Replication


 You say it doesn't change color but in the pics he just posted it is very obviously already turning a bluish green color in the dots, also the dots on the very front of his hairline are too large and it looks very unnatural. 

So how do you explain the very obvious color change already within just a month and if you are the leader in this procedure then why does the hairline look so unnatural?



This pic CLEARLY shows that the dots are NOT black anymore, they are just as any tattoo starting to change to bluegreen already just a month after the procedure.

And what exactly looks even remotely natural about this hairline, its obviously tattoo dots, in fact this can be replicated with an eye pencil in the mirror and actually looks more natural than this.

----------


## Artistry Concepts

To Readers of this Forum and Cole 777:  What a coincidence that this poster is a new member and his first post is to question our procedure, as he himself is an expert in this field.  We had  received over 50 emails from a potential client, not once ever signing his real name, and for various reasons, we declined him our services.  This potential client even attempted to deceive us by using different email and IP addresses.  When we discovered his "game," we once again declined him our services. He continued with his rude emails regarding the quality of our website, photos, even personally attacked the integrity of our artist/owner.  _[B]He then proceded by threatening us with discrediting us anyway he could, unless we agreed to take him as a client.  He even drafted up a phoney email that he said he had from one of our clients saying "our artist had a "c.....a.... attitude.)  /B]_  Let the readers of this forum decide if Cole777 is this declined potential client.  We continually receive praise from potential clients and even other professionals in the micropigmentation field.  This forum is for information, not personal, vindictive and threatening attacks from a disgrunted person that was never even a client of ours.  

The gentleman is also due to cut his hair in the photo so the area blends into the tattooed area.  The client must be perfectly still during this procedure and any movement on the part of the client can in some cases, cause some distortion.  In real life, a man's head is not this large and the "points" are not proportionate in size in this blown-up photo.  It is suggested you go to our website to closely examine the zoom photos we have of natural and replicated folicles together.  All these have been taken with a high-quality camera in excellent lighting. As for blue/green, take some time and shop for a better monitor.  Here is the link that compares natural follicles to our replicated follicles on the same scalp: 

http://www.artistryconceptshairrepli...eplication.htm

----------


## madman

I was interested but im starting to doubt this tattoo stuff, on closer inspection the photos above dont look natural at all (sorry liq - i got carried away for a min earlier). 

would it really look that much more natural if the photo was to a proper scale ? but then the comparison on your site does look pretty impressive.

I think i need to see this work in real life.

AC do you have anyone in Britain who could show me your work in the flesh ?

----------


## liquidssh

cole777, unnatural?! the only way someone might be able to tell is if they are 2 centimeters away from my head thoroughly examining it. and that just doesnt happen. not one person has been able to tell or had made any comments. that includes indoors and outdoors. and it had made my the quality of my life and confidence improve by leaps and bounds. women have rubbed my head and they cant tell. i dont know what else to say...its been almost 2 months later and i couldnt be happier! i dont know what cole777's problem is. these guys at artistry concepts are helping people out and doing a great job. hey its not for everyone. maybe cole777's upset he cant pull off the shaved head look , or doenst have the funds or maybe he's just doesnt have the looks to to improve on what he's working with. i dont know...all i can say is that it really has changed my life for the better.

----------


## Artistry Concepts

MADMAN:

At the present time we do not have a client from the UK whom you could see in person.  Our work speaks for itself in the website.  The photos that Cole777 has reproduced without authorization have been greatly enlarged, and the points are much larger than actual size.  You probably want to speak to Liquid directly again about his procedure.  As preciously stated, we believe the poster of the greatly enlarged photos is the client we declined to provide services to.  Just keep checking our site to see new photos.

----------


## cole777

To Artistry Concepts, I am sorry to inform you guys that I am not your mystery man whom you have declined nor would I have ever wasted my time with "50" emails etc and so forth, that is absurd. I signed up to this forum simply to make my post because I could clearly see the discoloration and I wanted an explanation which you STILL DID NOT GIVE as you so eloquently decided to dodge by tossing blame on some poor guy that you "declined a tattoo" to for whatever reason.

As far as my monitor I am on a $2500 mac with digital input sir, the MONITOR is NOT the problem, the pics speak for themselves and apparently the poster right under me saw the bluish/green as well. In fact, a person would have to be blind or in denial to say that is not bluish/green. 

I DID NOT ENLARGE the pics. To repost these pics I simply clicked on them from the original upload then clicked again and it led to these exact sized pics so these are the pics that your client uploaded in the exact same size he did so maybe you should ask him about the sizing. If you do not believe me then here is a link to these supposed "enlarged pics" for you to see yourself and question HIM about them.

Simply click on the pic after you click the link and it gives you the full size and as you can see the pics are hosted on THIS DOMAIN and where uploaded under HIS id so there goes your entire theory about altered or enlarged pics sir and as far as that goes even the ones that he has that are NOT large are STILL very unnatural AND BLUISH/GREEN in color.

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/attachm...7&d=1251569617

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/attachm...1&d=1251569700

This post was not intended to piss on anyones parade but the problems with this procedure are very obvious and I just wanted some explanations as I am sure I am not the ONLY person still on the fence about this procedure after seeing these pics. We have to keep in mind that this is forever and if it is going to change color or be splotchy like you did on this client then we will only create a NEW problem for ourselves constantly worrying if others are looking at our heads and wondering if its fake.

THIS pic from your website looks amazing and I think that is what we all hope for but when we see that then see this guys procedure it is very off putting so to sum this all up. I apologize if I pissed you off but this is an open forum where anything can and will be question and people will expect you to answer them with REAL answers which you have yet to do. 


To Liq as your called, nothing I posted as intended to hurt your feelings IF that even happened but honestly no matter what you say to me, I would spot it immediately man and I would sit there until I found a way to ask you who tattooed your head as it looks absolutely NOTHING like the pic above.

----------


## cole777

> cole777, unnatural?! the only way someone might be able to tell is if they are 2 centimeters away from my head thoroughly examining it. and that just doesnt happen. not one person has been able to tell or had made any comments. that includes indoors and outdoors. and it had made my the quality of my life and confidence improve by leaps and bounds. women have rubbed my head and they cant tell. i dont know what else to say...its been almost 2 months later and i couldnt be happier! i dont know what cole777's problem is. these guys at artistry concepts are helping people out and doing a great job. hey its not for everyone. maybe cole777's upset he cant pull off the shaved head look , or doenst have the funds or maybe he's just doesnt have the looks to to improve on what he's working with. i dont know...all i can say is that it really has changed my life for the better.


 After reading this again I felt the need to bring up a few points. I wore a piece for a very long time, it looked very natural but in the event that someone spotted it how many of those that do spot it is fake do you think will tell you or ask you if it is? This being said, just because no one has asked you or brought up anything about it does not mean people have not spotted or questioned it in their own minds.

As far as "not pulling off the shaved look" I actually have no problem with that as my head has now been shaved for over a year now since I stopped wearing the piece and looks fine. 

As far as "not having the funds" according to how long you say yours took and how much they charge it was a measly $1700 or so, this also is absolutely no problem for me man.

I do not have "a problem". I simply reposted pics that YOU posted in the full size that they are residing on this forums server and when I seen the obvious blue/green color and large dotting it actually kinda pissed me off that they done this to your head but if it makes you happy then all the more power to you. Just understand that if it is already changing color, which it very obviously is, then a couple years down the road it is going to be a big problem. 

They will tell you it can be retouched, that is incorrect because retouching dots will only make them larger and more and more noticeable every time it is done. Believe me, having had MANY tattoos over the years you do NOT want to go through the removal process on your HEAD of all places. Good luck with it all the same.

----------


## cole777

> The photos that Cole777 has reproduced without authorization


 You should understand the difference between "reposting" and "reproducing" sir.

I simply REPOSTED the pics and a forum is considered Public Domain. No poster needs "authorization" from ANYONE to post pictures, even copy written pictures, so you might need to do a little bit of research. You have have been tattooing for a long time but it is obvious that you are new to the internet or you would not have made that statement and you have a lot to learn. Your websites structure and design is also a very good indication of this and to be taken seriously you might want to actually hire a decent webmaster as the site looks like a 10 year old with a homestead template created it, no offense.

It can get ugly. Fortunately for you I am not a bad guy but simply a person asking for answers that I and I am sure now at least one other person is still waiting for.

----------


## Artistry Concepts

To Cole777:  The client must be perfectly still during this procedure and any movement on the part of the client can in some cases, may cause some distortion. It is obvious that this procedure is not for you, but you are entitled to your opinion.  And you are incorrect, the artist can touch up his "own work."  As for "blueish," here is an except from a site regarding skin tones:

"Winter is a cool tone. *People with winter complexions have blue or pink/rosy undertones.* Skin can be pale and porcelain white, yellowish-olive, or dark. *Winters are generally brunettes with deeply coloured eyes*. Many Asians and African Americans fall into this category. Natural white-blondes may also be winters.

http://www.thesoko.com/thesoko/article742.html

What you are seeing close up is the natural skin tone of the client.  Go back on our site and see the "before" photos.  You will see most clients with dark hair have a"bluish" tint to their scalp.  This is normal.  You are welcome to call our studio personally (if youhave the guts) and we will answer any and all questions in detail for you.

----------


## cole777

> To Cole777:  The client must be perfectly still during this procedure and any movement on the part of the client can in some cases, may cause some distortion. It is obvious that this procedure is not for you, but you are entitled to your opinion.  And you are incorrect, the artist can touch up his "own work."  As for "blueish," here is an except from a site regarding skin tones:
> 
> "Winter is a cool tone. *People with winter complexions have blue or pink/rosy undertones.* Skin can be pale and porcelain white, yellowish-olive, or dark. *Winters are generally brunettes with deeply coloured eyes*. Many Asians and African Americans fall into this category. Natural white-blondes may also be winters.
> 
> http://www.thesoko.com/thesoko/article742.html
> 
> What you are seeing close up is the natural skin tone of the client.  Go back on our site and see the "before" photos.  You will see most clients with dark hair have a"bluish" tint to their scalp.  This is normal.  You are welcome to call our studio personally (as is anyone else) and we will answer any and all questions in detail for you.


 I see, well since you are the artist wasn't and isn't it YOUR responsibility to match this perfectly so that it does not turn greenish/blue? Since in the beginning his DID look black now with time its turning where as you clearly stated your work does not change color?

And as far as the client being perfectly still, sir, you made the dots too big on his head. Are you saying that this client was jerking around so much that about 30% of the dots in the pic ended up that big because of HIM and not your tattooing? If so, you should have halted the procedure or have some sort of head grip that stops this from happening instead of continuing with large obviously fake dots instead of reproduced follicles. 

It seems a bit off putting to blame the discoloration over time AND the large dotting all on the patient entirely sir.

----------


## Artistry Concepts

Cole777:  As stated earlier, this informative forum is NOT the place for vindictive and personal assaults.  Head grips, that's a riot.

----------


## cole777

> Cole777:  As stated earlier, this informative forum is NOT the place for vindictive and personal assaults.


 Nothing I have typed has been vindictive. I have simply reposted pictures that where already posted and openly asked questions that I am sure lots of other people would like answers to. I have also NOT assaulted you. Since when is asking questions and reposting pictures of YOUR work assaulting?

This is an open forum and when you join public domain and put yourself out here you either answer the questions openly or you ignore the responses made unless of course that person is slandering you and or your company which I of course have NOT done in any way shape or form. You STILL have not clearly answered the questions.

The questions need to be answered in full HERE, openly on this forum for ALL to read. Saying that a person must call you with questions is your REQUEST but it is NOT mandatory of anyone ever. Answer the questions or not but do not accuse me of assault or being vindictive as that is the most absurd thing you have posted yet.

If you choose not to answer simple questions or give explanations for obvious problems openly on the forum but instead ask people to call directly so that of course it can be kept between you and that person then that is an instant red flag to most people.

If you can not answer simple questions on an open public domain forum then you should not have came in in the first place. I will not be calling you as it is only ethical that all these questions that have been brought up be answered HERE, openly for ALL to see and benefit from. But being open and upfront is a personal choice.

----------


## Artistry Concepts

> Nothing I have typed has been vindictive. I have simply reposted pictures that where already posted and openly asked questions that I am sure lots of other people would like answers to. I have also NOT assaulted you. Since when is asking questions and reposting pictures of YOUR work assaulting?
> 
> This is an open forum and when you join public domain and put yourself out here you either answer the questions openly or you ignore the responses made unless of course that person is slandering you and or your company which I of course have NOT done in any way shape or form. You STILL have not clearly answered the questions.
> 
> The questions need to be answered in full HERE, openly on this forum for ALL to read. Saying that a person must call you with questions is your REQUEST but it is NOT mandatory of anyone ever. Answer the questions or not but do not accuse me of assault or being vindictive as that is the most absurd thing you have posted yet.
> 
> If you choose not to answer simple questions or give explanations for obvious problems openly on the forum but instead ask people to call directly so that of course it can be kept between you and that person then that is an instant red flag to most people.
> 
> If you can not answer simple questions on an open public domain forum then you should not have came in in the first place. I will not be calling you as it is only ethical that all these questions that have been brought up be answered HERE, openly for ALL to see and benefit from. But being open and upfront is a personal choice.


 "You have have been tattooing for a long time but it is obvious that you are new to the internet or you would not have made that statement and you have a lot to learn. Your websites structure and design is also a very good indication of this and to be taken seriously you might want to actually hire a decent webmaster as the site looks like a 10 year old with a homestead template created it, no offense."

Not vindictive nor assaulted?  So what's with the 10 year old website comment?  This comment is almost an exact duplicate from the emails of our 'Mystery Man......"  along with being "new" to the internet.  That comment is also the same comment received from the harrassing emails, among with other remarks you have posted.  I believe your questons have been answered...if you would like to reiterate them in one post, they will be answered honestly and openly.  As for offering you to call, it was not to "hide" anything, but to address you directly as not to take up what you said is going "to get ugly" here on this forum.  This is not the place.

----------


## madman

For what its worth im gonna chime in, tommorow, for now its bed time for me.

----------


## cole777

> "You have have been tattooing for a long time but it is obvious that you are new to the internet or you would not have made that statement and you have a lot to learn. Your websites structure and design is also a very good indication of this and to be taken seriously you might want to actually hire a decent webmaster as the site looks like a 10 year old with a homestead template created it, no offense."
> 
> Not vindictive nor assaulted?  So what's with the 10 year old website comment?  This comment is almost an exact duplicate from the emails of our 'Mystery Man......"  along with being "new" to the internet.  That comment is also the same comment received from the harrassing emails, among with other remarks you have posted.  I believe your questons have have been answered...if you would like to reiterate them in one post, they will be answered honestly and openly.  As for offering you to call, it was not to "hide" anything, but to address you directly as not to take up what you said is going "to get ugly" here on this forum.  This is not the place.


 Those are my OPINIONS which I AM entitled to. If you do not like that then I am sorry but here again, open forum and that is part of it so no that is NOT vindictive OR assaulting.

As far as this mystery man, I have absolutely NO problem with the administrator of this board cross referencing me, my ip address and my email to your so called "mystery man" so that you can finally put that to rest. I am NOT this guy and you using this excuse NOT to answer questions is getting very tiring.

NO, you have NOT answered the questions. You stated that your tattoos never fade, then you turn right around and say "an artist can touch up his own work" indicated that your tats have faded. Man, EVERY tattoo fades, it doesn't matter WHO does it, HOW they do it or WHAT kind of ink they use. I have had way too many over the years and yes with the so called True Black at some of the most high end tattoo shops in the country.

Then I ask why his tat is already blue/green when you stated that yours do not turn blue green then you send me to some silly chart after you clearly stated that they do not then blamed it on the tone of his head pigment. That imo opinion is absolutely ridiculous because if you already knew this was going to happen then why didn't you compensate for it with another color or not do the procedure at all as anyone that gets this done and you know that it is going to turn blue/green is obviously NOT a candidate for this procedure.

Then I asked you to explain the abnormally large dots and clusters that make it look so unnatural and you simply say that "if the person isn't still this will happen." So, what was this person not still continuously? I seriously doubt he has anything wrong with him that he could not be still.

You didn't answer ANY of the questions, you dodged them with very vague and somewhat absurd responses. Feel free to contact the administrator and have me cross referenced so that you know I am not this person you keep bringing up and realize that I am just someone that seen this, got my hopes up then upon closer review realized that it IS NOT what it is first presented to be, has questions and you are not giving clear answers.

Why would I ever call you so you can give me the same lame responses that you already have here?

BTW: When I said "it can get ugly" I was not referring to this particular thread, I was referring to open forums in general since I can see that your new to them and it was just to benefit you sir.

----------


## Artistry Concepts

Hmmmmmm, haven't you heard of proxy servers? Let the forum readers decide...end of communication.

----------


## cole777

> Hmmmmmm, haven't you heard of proxy servers? Let the forum readers decide...end of communication.


 Of course I have and don't you have enough common sense to think that if I was the person you keep bringing up that I would have used one to register? lol I mean geeze c'mon here, think before you speak please. The fact that I didn't should be enough to prove I have nothing to hide. 

But I guess just about anyone who had an opinion or question that you didn't want to answer openly would just HAVE to be this one person who for whatever reason gave you problems then right?

----------


## kikijames

AC, let me start off by saying this is not any kind of personal attack at all, I personally would love to have this done if it would bring resuts like the ones on your website.
but could this be a result of just a bad job, maybe one of the first replication procedures? It is clear from the pics that this is poor job. My job as a barber was not that great (as with many others) when I first started, now I am a master only because of the years of experience.
Was this job even done by your company or is it from one of those cosmetic tattoo places?

----------


## cole777

> AC, let me start off by saying this is not any kind of personal attack at all, I personally would love to have this done if it would bring resuts like the ones on your website.
> but could this be a result of just a bad job, maybe one of the first replication procedures? It is clear from the pics that this is poor job. My job as a barber was not that great (as with many others) when I first started, now I am a master only because of the years of experience.
> Was this job even done by your company or is it from one of those cosmetic tattoo places?


 He said he was done with this thread, but yes this was HIS job done by him and not very long ago if you read back through the thread from what I can gather.

This is why I couldn't understand with all his years of experience in this how this job turned out so poorly. I would also LOVE to have this procedure done as well if it looked like the pics on his website but it simply doesn't so that is why I asked the questions that I did that as you can see he refused to give CLEAR answers to. 

None of what I posted was ever meant to cause trouble, I simply wanted answers as I didn't want this to happen to me  :Frown:

----------


## kikijames

"Was this job even done by your company or is it from one of those cosmetic tattoo places?"
whoops, should have read the post entirely
ok you are right cole about the guy on the website standing outside of the shop, looks amazing. I would definately have this done if I could be guaranteed kind of results. This would be another
http://www.thefrisky.com/post/246-ta...e-balding-man/

----------


## Artistry Concepts

> "This would be another
> http://www.thefrisky.com/post/246-ta...e-balding-man/"
> 
> THIS is what I quoted, I never actually gave reference to "the man standing outside the shop", kikijames  did. He must have assumed I meant "a guy standing outside of a shop" but those words where not ever posted by me. You just have to slow down and read.
> 
> On another note, now that you can clearly see that several people also agree that the particular job that liq posted was done poorly, these are the corresponding opinions of others so if you could explain exactly how this happened any maybe even offer a guarantee or money back and also pay for the removal if the job doesn't turn out as good as the pic on your site with "the guy standing outside your shop" then it would make everyone feel a whole lot better. Is this possible?


 I know that was not your post, and I did read it.  But you did quote that post in your post......Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but the client (Liquid) is extremely happy.  I even have spoken to him very recently and he once again said that it looks great in person and no one knows the difference.  I really would like to get better photos posted of him, and I will work on that.  But yes, I guarantee all my work and no one yet has been dissatisfied.  New photos are posted almost weekly on the site, and everyone can see the quality of the work.  I utilize my own hand-made needles, because at times I had some problems with the commerical needles being "hooked."  And you can't even see these bad needles with the naked eye; you need an eye loom.  You know how it goes, just about everything is junk nowadays from China, and I have found that needles are different.  And, no,  I am not passing the blame on China either, it's a fact.  So now I make my own needle sets exclusively and use nothing else.  (yes, they are autoclaved).    Hence, the later photos.

----------


## cole777

> I know that was not your post, and I did read it.  But you did quote that post in your post......Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but the client (Liquid) is extremely happy.  I even have spoken to him very recently and he once again said that it looks great in person and no one knows the difference.  I really would like to get better photos posted of him, and I will work on that.  But yes, I guarantee all my work and no one yet has been dissatisfied.  New photos are posted almost weekly on the site, and everyone can see the quality of the work.  I utilize my own hand-made needles now, because at times I had some problems with the commerical needles being "hooked."  So I feel this contributed to some of the larger "dot" areas.  And you can't even see these bad needles with the naked eye; you need an eye loom.  You know how it goes, just about everything is junk nowadays from China, and I have found that needles are different.  And, no,  I am not passing the blame on China either, it's a fact.  So now I make my own needle sets exclusively and use nothing else.  (yes, they are autoclaved).    Hence, the later photos.


 If possible, get him to post some videos of course he can keep his face out, but I have honestly yet to see any finished procedure videos anywhere online, this would be much better.

As for the guarantee, instead of just verbally guaranteeing your work. Would you be willing to sign a contract stating if the candidate is unhappy with the procedure do to discoloration or unnatural look due to abnormally large dotting that you will refund the money of the procedure and pay for the removal? THAT would really be something and I am sure a LOT of folks would definitely trust your work more then.

----------


## Artistry Concepts

> If possible, get him to post some videos of course he can keep his face out, but I have honestly yet to see any finished procedure videos anywhere online, this would be much better.
> 
> As for the guarantee, instead of just verbally guaranteeing your work. Would you be willing to sign a contract stating if the candidate is unhappy with the procedure do to discoloration or unnatural look due to abnormally large dotting that you will refund the money of the procedure and pay for the removal? THAT would really be something and I am sure a LOT of folks would definitely trust your work more then.


      Actually we are working on a video now, it will show the procedure from start to finish.  As for the guarantee, this is already written into the documents the client completes when they arrive.  I have had a similar guarantee for the past 25 years for my custom tattoos as well.  Never had any takers.  Only one client came back three years later on a custom tattoo and said he thought the red was too bright........even after he tried cooking it in the sun.   (He thought it would fade).  90% of my business has been referral and repeat.

----------


## cole777

> Actually we are working on a video now, it will show the procedure from start to finish.  As for the guarantee, this is already written into the documents the client completes when they arrive.  I have had the same guarantee for the past 25 years for my custom tattoos as well.  Never had any takers.  Only one client came back three years later on a custom tattoo and said he thought the red was too bright........even after he tried cooking it in the sun.   (He thought it would fade).  90% of my business has been referral and repeat.


 Well this sounds reasonable, of course I would need to see the contract myself to make sure it covers the refund AND removal process fees etc and so forth but if I had that looked over and it was legit then this would be very good. Looking forward to seeing the video, when you do the video, after you do the start to finish procedure, please also add a full run around of the entire finished procedure a couple months after it had been completed so that we can see if there was any discoloration please. You could of course add that second video later.

----------


## Artistry Concepts

> Well this sounds reasonable, of course I would need to see the contract myself to make sure it covers the refund AND removal process fees etc and so forth but if I had that looked over and it was legit then this would be very good. Looking forward to seeing the video, when you do the video, after you do the start to finish procedure, please also add a full run around of the entire finished procedure a couple months after it had been completed so that we can see if there was any discoloration please. You could of course add that second video later.


      I think we are capable of handling it without your help and direction, thank you.

----------


## madman

So the huge dots were down to dodgy needles, i really dont know what to make of you Mark or AC, 
some of your results look fantastic and some not, when rightly questioned on your work you instantly try 
to defame Coles character, 
acuse him of wrongdoing 
with the reposted pictures and then blame your customer for being a fidget and then your tools. 
This does'nt inspire confidence in me.

I would need to see many more pictures (pref shaved to match tatt), 
video, have a full guarantee of refund and removal as suggested by Cole and 
see for myself in the flesh before i even consider this.

Just imagine what damage dodgy work could do to someones life. We cannot take that chance.

(This one of your own blown up images, 
I must say this result below looks really good in my opinion. this wasnt messed with by me.)

----------


## cole777

> So the huge dots were down to dodgy needles, i really dont know what to make of you Mark or AC, 
> some of your results look fantastic and some not, when rightly questioned on your work you instantly try 
> to defame Coles character, 
> acuse him of wrongdoing 
> with the reposted pictures and then blame your customer for being a fidget and then your tools. 
> This does'nt inspire confidence in me.
> 
> I would need to see many more pictures (pref shaved to match tatt), 
> video, have a full guarantee of refund and removal as suggested by Cole and 
> ...


 YES, THIS pic is what I would expect to receive EXACTLY, and NOTHING less. IF these results can be achieved once, why not always?

----------


## Artistry Concepts

All procedures look like that now...that's why I make my own needle sets as I mentioned several times.  We are posting new photos almost every day.  But you must keep in mind that most photos taken are immediately after the procedure.  The irritated scalp will subside and the pigment lightens a shade or two during the healing process of about 2 weeks.  You are looking at pigment that is just minutes old in some cases, hence it would be darker until it cures.

----------


## cole777

> All procedures look like that now...that's why I make my own needle sets as I mentioned several times.  We are posting new photos almost every day.  But you must keep in mind that most photos taken are immediately after the procedure.  The irritated scalp will subside and the pigment lightens a shade or two during the healing process of about 2 weeks.  You are looking at pigment that is just minutes old in some cases, hence it would be darker until it cures.


 So what you are saying is that the ink does in fact fade?

And what did you tell the person with the bad job, are you going to correct it for him or does he not care that it looks so unnatural?

----------


## madman

To be fair to AC it is no secret that the pigment will drop a couple shades during the first few weeks. Im sure it says so on his site.

----------


## cole777

> To be fair to AC it is no secret that the pigment will drop a couple shades during the first few weeks. Im sure it says so on his site.


 Well if that is the case then it only makes sense that the larger unnatural dots would start to look like blotches when they fade and get worse and worse with time. 

If they are meant to be dark and defined then they should stay that way except very small like hair follicles really are imo.

----------

